# Continuous shooting with a Canon 350D



## ISHUTTER (Jul 3, 2006)

This is probably a dumb question but how do I set my camera up to shoot continuously?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 3, 2006)

'Sports' mode.
This link would help you with the lil icons on your dial.


----------



## Cuervo79 (Jul 4, 2006)

If its the same as the Rebel XT the sports dial is an automatic setting and thus it gives you no control over exposure time or fstop, if you want manual control and continious shooting you have to press the button right next to the lcd screen (where you have the information of the camera not where you see the previews) and press it, this button has 3 functions and it will show the different icons each time you press it, 1 is the normal shooting the icon is 1 rectangle (if you keep the shutter button pressed it just shoots 1 photo), 2 is the continious shooting the icon is 1 rectangle with 2 others in cascade behind it (if you keep the shutter button it will keep shooting until you let go) and the 3 is the timer this icon is pretty much universal and you see it in other cameras, its a symbolized clock (when you press the shutter button it gives you 10 seconds before it actually shoots)

Too lazy today to look for actual pictures sorry, hope it helps


----------



## ISHUTTER (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks.I got it figured out.


----------

